# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Μοιραστείτε τις εμπειρίες σας

## eatdis-admin

Πέρα άπό το φόρουμ, μπορείτε εναλλακτικά να μοιραστείτε τις προσωπικές σας εμπειρίες στη σελίδα "μοιραστείτε τις εμπειρίες σας".
Χρησιμοποιήστε ένα ψευδώνυμο, δώστε το e-mail σας και καταθέστε... 
Σκοπός μας είναι να ενώσουμε τις φωνές μας, να βοηθήσουμε και να βοηθηθούμε σε θέματα βουλιμίας, ανορεξίας και παχυσαρκίας.

Θέματα που λίγο ή πολύ απασχολούν το 80% του ελληνικού πληθυσμού!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

...που χαθήκατε ολα απορυθμισμένα? Αυτορυθμιστήκατε?????:P
hellooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eatdis-admin

Επαναφέρω το θέμα απλά για να θυμήσω ότι μπορείτε, εκτός φόρουμ, στην σελίδα "μοιραστείτε τις ιστορίες σας" να καταγράψετε μερικές από τις προσωπικές σας εμπειρίες γύρω από θέματα διαταραχών πρόσληψης τροφής. Πως βοηθήσατε κάποιον δικό σας άνθρωπο που υπέφερε από αυτές, τι οι ίδιοι αντιμετωπίσατε ή πως το χειριστήκατε κτλ.

Είναι μι ακαλή βοήθεια που μπορείτε να δώσετε στους επισκέπτες αυτής της ιστοσελίδας, έτσι ώστε να μην αισθάνονται μονοι, να παίρνουν ιδέες και κουράγιο ότι οι διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής είναι αντιμετωπίσημες.

----------

